# So I went to my first gun buy back yesterday



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Heard one advertised a town away... 100.oo gift cards for tennis shoes or food... so I was thinkin I had a top break beater peeling nickle- out of time revolver- a wall hanger if anything and an old beat up remington single shot .32 that was broke n rusty etc and an ithica 49r that did not have a bolt... lets see... they were wall art and non worthwhile projects aquired for basically nuthin so off I went. Got there and they inventoried them and processed them. No names for me just the model and SN if they had em and then tied the gun to the gift card... No big deal I had nothing to hide... "what card do ya want" the officer asks- Acme or Dick's- as in Dicks sporting good... as in Dick's sporting goods that has a gun section... well so much for the steak I was gonna turn them into... so in honor of the experience I did goto dicks and turned that 300.00 for the junk into a brand new Savage 17hmr walnut thumb holed stock/bull barrell and a 3*9 scope. The package was on sale. I may swap the scope out but it may do what I need it to do. I may put a 6x 18 burriss I have sittin around on it though, we'll see...I had been wantin to try a 17hmr and under the circumstances

I have been giggling all evening about the irony of it all ...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Outstanding deal! I wonder if there will be one near here anytime soon? I need to buy the kids a good .22 rifle to learn on.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you think they'd take a muzzleloader frame from a kit, minus the lock? teehee


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Good job Paul! Can you imagine their faces if they found out! I'm sure they're patting themselves on the back right now on all the evil guns they've gotten off the streets.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Good job all the way around. Everybody came out on top. :rock:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

LOL I *LOVE* it!!


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sitting here laughing myself silly... You done good!!!

I don't know why, but the words poetic justice come to mind.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Great story! I read it to my husband - he wishes they'd do it around here. He's got a few he loved to unload for $100 a pop. 

Penny


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

That is TOO funny!! :rotfl:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome, I love it. Does your Savage have the accutrigger?


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

bowdonkey said:


> Awesome, I love it. Does your Savage have the accutrigger?



yes...


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Now doesn't that make you feel bad for taking advantage of those people out there in "lala" land!! Ha, ha!! So happy for your great deal.


----------



## K-9 (Jul 27, 2007)

That is without a doubt the best one I have heard in a long time, excellent job and very creative thinking.


----------

